#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  Presets Pearl

## JeroentjE

Hoi,

Ik vroeg me af hoe de pearl gebruikers hier hun presets indelen.. en waarom op die manier (werkt live gemakkelijk, is voor proggen makkelijk etc ..)

Ik ga hier uit van een gemiddelde kop met de standaard functies .. (movitec, martin mac, hes kop etc ...)

De mijne ziet er als volgt uit:

Kleuren:

1 open wit
2 color 1
3 color 2
4 color 3
5 color 4
6 color 5
7 color 6
8 color 7
9 scroll slow
10 scroll fast

Gobo + effecten:

11 gobo open
12 gobo 1
13 gobo 2
14 gobo 3
15 roteren on
16 roteren off
17 prisma on
18 prisma off
19 strobo
20 shutter open

Pan - tilt posities:

21 recht
22 blind
23 dak
24 dak x
25 x 1
26 x 2
27 x 3
28 center
29 drums
30 wirwar

Ps. programmeer je je bewegeningen ook blind (dus open wit) of met kleuren, gobo's effecten etc. .... ?

Euh ..

----------


## jelmer

Heey JeroentjE

Mijn presets zien er alsvolgt uit:

1 t/m 10 kleuren, inclusief slow scroll en fast scroll
11 t/m 20 heb ik allerlei soorten gobo's
21 = slow rotering
22 = normal rotering
23 = fast rotering 
24 = no rotering
25 = prisma
26 = no prisma
27 = strobo 1
28 = strobo 2
29 = strobo 3
30 = no strobo

Dit zijn de presets die ik in Tivoli gebruik! Hier werken met 8 martin 918 scans.

Ik maak verschillende programma's, als het rustig is (begin van de avond ofzo) heb ik programma's waarin alles is mee geprogrammeerd, dus kleur, gobo, dimmer-info, enz enz. Zodat ik nog niet continu bij de tafel hoef te zijn. Daarnaast is het natuurlijk zo dat bij de pearl de ltp-functie geld, dus je kunt de programma's snel aanpassen.
Daarnaast sla ik bepaalde posities van scans op als memory!~


Gegroet!

p@rty !!! & dance

----------


## Robert

HEY!!!

Preset pagina met intelligent, daarop enkele scans, MH's en data's en nog wat scrollers ook.

Kleuren op 1-10, Gobo's op de volgende 6 of zo. Dan wat beam-effecten als strobo, random strobe, pulse, ik maak verder altijd een knopje voor shutter uit. 
Verder een knopje met focus voor de scans, mocht ik ze moeten resetten of zoiets. Bij bands doe ik ook aan posities, maar soms zet ik ze ook onder een fader. Plek zat op zo'n pearl. Bij dance dingen gewoon wat meer gobo's en kleurtjes.

Dus! skut!

Robert

----------


## haarie

> citaataarnaast sla ik bepaalde posities van scans op als memory!~



Ik zet ook mijn posities onder de memory faders. Maar is het op deze manier ook mogelijk om een fade time van te voren in te geven, zoals dat bij de preset focussen mogelijk is(en dan bedoel ik niet een vaste fade time, die je vantevoren programmeert)?

Gr.

----------


## William

1 OW
2 Blauw
3 Lichtblauw
4 Rood
5 Oranje
6 Geel
7 Groen
8 Roze

9 Gobo 1
10 Gobo 2
11 Gobo 3
12 Gobo 4
13 Gobo 5
14 Gobo 5

15 Gobo rot slow
16 Gobo rot fast
17 Gobo rot off

18 Prisma
19 Prisma rot slow
20 Prisma rot fast
21 Prisma off

22 Strobe slow
23 Strobe fast
24 Strobe Random 1
25 Strobe Random 2
26 Strobe off

27 Positie 1
28 Positie 2
29 Positie 3
30 Positie 4

Playbacks zitten Dimmers van heads, Frontlicht, diverse Chases, CMY loopjes, Diverse bewegingen etc etc

----------


## stekelvarke

Ik sla geen posities en kleuren scrols op. Dit omdat ik deze eigenlijk niet gebruik (voornamelijk de scrolls dan). Wel zet ik er gobo rotaties, shutters(en/of strobo's) en prisma's in. 
Bij het programmeren prog ik meestal alles transparant. bv als ik een beweging prog kom ik enkel aan de pan en tilt voor de rest blijf ik van alles af. 
MAAR dit geld enkel bij dance evenementen en r&r klusjes waar ik op voorhand niet weet welke nummers er gespeeld worden enz. Als ik dit wel weet dan maak ik voor elk liedje(nuja stuk van het liedje) een appart progje waar zowel bewegingen en kleur/gobo effecten inzitten.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

1-10: kleuren
11: open beam incl focus/iris etc. op standaard positie
12-16: gobo's zonder rotation
17: gobo rotation fast
18: gobo rotation slow
19: prism fast
20: prism slow
21-25: strobes (slow/fast/random/pulse)
26/30: posities 

Maar gebruikt niemand meer dan 1 pagina? Ik herhaal het zooitje op pagina 2 altijd nog met de opties die ik op pagina 1 niet kwijt kon. Dingen die je niet vaak gebruikt maar af en toe wel zou willen hebben.

Verder plaats ik bij bandjes altijd nog wat soloposities onder de playbacks, meestal in mode 2 zodat je ze met de fader erin kunt schuiven. Vraag 2: indeling van je playbacks!  :Smile: 

Mag over niet al te lang onze eigen 2004 verwelkomen in het pand, dus na wat stoeien kan ik dan helemaal meepraten  :Wink:

----------


## delighted

Waarom is nog niemand op het idee gekomen dat je zowel je color als je gobo-presets (eventueel met focus-informatie) onder 1-10 kunt zetten. Je hebt zo veel meer mogelijkheden om presets op te slaan, en dat werkt vele malen sneller.






> citaat:
> Verder een knopje met focus voor de scans, mocht ik ze moeten resetten of zoiets.



[?][?] Hebben ze voor resetten e.d., niet de macro's uitgevonden??

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door delighted_
> 
> Waarom is nog niemand op het idee gekomen dat je zowel je color als je gobo-presets (eventueel met focus-informatie) onder 1-10 kunt zetten. Je hebt zo veel meer mogelijkheden om presets op te slaan, en dat werkt vele malen sneller.



Dat werkt wel, maar je moet zo ontzettend wennen aan het selecteren van je attribuut... daarbij kost dat meer tijd dus vind ik het onhandig. Op het tapeje wat je onder de pallet knoppen plakt ga je ook nooit zoveel informatie kwijt kunnen [8D]

Daarnaast kun je natuurlijk ook altijd nog nummers gebruiken, 99 voor default focus bijvoorbeeld. Daar zet ik altijd wat dingetjes onder met custom gobo's (positie, focus, gobo en indexed rotation).

----------


## elmer

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Jasper-Lichtbron_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door delighted_
> ...




mwoah past een boel text op dat tapeje hoor!! weet niet wat voor stift je gebruikt?? maar ik gebruik er verschillende kleuren bij dan blijft het lekker overzichtelijk! wel ff opletten dat je de goede stift pakt als je er weer wat bij schrijft.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Ik ben al blij als ik een stift terug kan vinden [:P]

----------


## DeMennooos

Lang leve de tafels met electronisch labelen [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## delighted

Als je je eigen personalities gebruikt, weet je altijd al wat er waar komt, dus kan je al standaard labels met verklarende teksten bij je hebben. Scheelt hoop werk op locatie, en je hebt geen stift nodig  :Smile:

----------


## ralph

Eens met Delighted, ik werk vaak met presets die ik alleen maar via toetsenbordje inram, logische codes voor mij:

klein voorbeeldje:
110: all fade inn 2 koperen kees
111: 1 voor 1 fade in 2 kk
112: 2 kk alles tegelijk
113: lead, bas, keys, drum
114: bas, keys, drum


Kleurtjes heb ik altijd onder 1 t/m 10
gobo's + prisma onder 11 t/m 20

mn vaste posities tik ik liever dan dat ik een palletebutton aanmaak, tikken is voor mij sneller, das dan ook echt de enige afweging.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Wie gebruikt die printbare sheets voor op de roller? Ze lijken mij wel handig maar ik zie ze zelden in gebruik, waarom is dat!? Als je van tevoren al een aardige indeling kunt bedenken kun je die op de PC invullen, dat is altijd leesbaar en je kunt je letters wat kleiner houden dan met een stift =&gt; meer info op je roller.

----------


## delighted

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Jasper-Lichtbron_
> 
> Wie gebruikt die printbare sheets voor op de roller? Ze lijken mij wel handig maar ik zie ze zelden in gebruik, waarom is dat!? Als je van tevoren al een aardige indeling kunt bedenken kun je die op de PC invullen, dat is altijd leesbaar en je kunt je letters wat kleiner houden dan met een stift =&gt; meer info op je roller.



Zijn bijvoorbeeld handig te gebruiken als je een vaste show doet. Op de dagen dat je die show niet doet kan je de pearl gewoon gebruiken, als je wel weer die vaste show doet, diskette erin, show laden, sheet plakken, en je show is klaar.

----------


## ljmartijnw

> citaat:_Geplaatst door haarie_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaataarnaast sla ik bepaalde posities van scans op als memory!~
> ...



Je kan onder edit times een ltp fade meegeven. Ik programmeer ook standaard een halve bank standen en geef deze allemaal een ltp fade van 2 seconden. nadeel hiervan is dat je gebonden bent aan die 2 seconden.

mijn preset dan:
werk met 6x martin 518 (lekker oud!)
1 t/m 10 verschillende kleuren
11 t/m 15 gobo's
16 t/m 20 strobo snelheden
21 t/m 30 posities 
probeer meestal ook ergens nog een 100% en 0 % dimmer kwijt te raken.

----------


## ljmartijnw

ik lees het dus nog een keer goed en zeg er dan nog even bij dat je wel aan die fade tijd vast zit. is voorgeprogrammeerd! helaas

----------


## haarie

Ja dat is precies wat ik bedoel! Ik wil ze dus elke keer als ik ze aanroep een andere fade time meegeven, maar dat gaat dus niet... :Frown: 

Het nadeel van het gebruik van de presets focussen tijdens een live show, is dat je steeds moet togglen tussen takeover en run mode en dat je elke keer je fixture-group moet selecteren (correct me if i'm wrong). Ik vind de flash functie namelijk wel fijn bij een live show.

----------


## ljmartijnw

Dat toggelen is nergens voor nodig volgens mij. als je 1x een preset focus geeft, kan je gewoon de volgende daar overheen leggen.

ik gebruik ook altijd de runmodus in take over modus. je moet id wel steeds je lampen selecteren.

----------


## haarie

ja, maar flashen doe je in run modus en een preset focus geef je in take over modus!

----------


## MT-lighting

Je kan je presetfocus live in faden, type je tijd in seconden (bv 5) en daarna de presetfocus die je wilt. Je presetfocus (bv een bepaalde positie) zal nu in 5 seconden faden vanaf de vorige positie. 
Wat ook kan is (tijd)&lt;focus&gt;(presetfocus-nr)&lt;enter&gt;. De focusbutton zit boven in je nummerieke keyboard, dit is vooral handig voor je presetfocussen boven de 30.
Met de nieuwe software (2004) hoef je niet meer eerst je groepen te selecteren, hier zijn je Q-pallets voor (kan je aanzetten in je user-settings).

----------


## djdeluxe

Op 1 gooi ik altijd alles open. Dus zowel kleur, als gobo, als prisma off, als gobo-rot off. Zo kan je altijd snel je attribute slecteren en hem open gooien. Tis altijd hetzelfde knopje.
Voor de rest gooi ik wel kleuren en gobo's strobe etc achter elkaar. Als je tijdens een live show telkens je attribute moet switchen dan ben je wel eens telaat.
Voor de rest, van mijn strobe maak ik 2 standjes, eigenlijk 3. En die gooi ik op de playback fader op mode 2. Je schuift de strobe erin en hij zal langzaam gaan stroben, schuif je hem verder omhoog, dan gaat ie steeds sneller stroben. Moet de strobe eruit, dan tik je je chase (want dat is het eigenlijk) handmatig een stap verder, en die zegt: strobe off. Zo doe ik dat ook met random shutter, en color-chase.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Op mode 2 is het toch genoeg om je fader weer omlaag te doen? Dan houdt ie er toch ook mee op? 

Even praktisch, bij verschillende fixtures zijn de strobe kanalen andersom... zo zijn macs opgedeeld van snel naar langzaam stroben en movitec is juist anderom. Kun je dat met een mode 2 fader oplossen op de een of andere manier? Zou graag 1 fader hebben om de strobe mee te schuiven, maar op de "normale" manier lukt dat niet?

----------


## cornedure

> citaat:Op 1 gooi ik altijd alles open. Dus zowel kleur, als gobo, als prisma off, als gobo-rot off. Zo kan je altijd snel je attribute slecteren en hem open gooien. Tis altijd hetzelfde knopje.
> Voor de rest gooi ik wel kleuren en gobo's strobe etc achter elkaar. Als je tijdens een live show telkens je attribute moet switchen dan ben je wel eens telaat.
> Voor de rest, van mijn strobe maak ik 2 standjes, eigenlijk 3. En die gooi ik op de playback fader op mode 2. Je schuift de strobe erin en hij zal langzaam gaan stroben, schuif je hem verder omhoog, dan gaat ie steeds sneller stroben. Moet de strobe eruit, dan tik je je chase (want dat is het eigenlijk) handmatig een stap verder, en die zegt: strobe off. Zo doe ik dat ook met random shutter, en color-chase.



Nu ben ik benieuwd. Waar kun je selecteren welke memory-mode je chase-stap heeft? Ik weet dat bij een memory je op softbutton G in de "Edit Times" menu je dat kan veranderen, maar bij een Chase staat daar enkel "Link". 

Ben echt benieuwd.

----------


## ljmartijnw

bij een chase kan je de snelheid instellen via je wielen. is dus niet in de edit times te doen. Chase fader zal altijd een dimmer blijven

----------


## AJB

Indeling;
1-10 kleurtjes, 1 altijd wit
11-16 gobo's, 1 altijd open, volgorde altijd volgens wiel
17-18 )prism aan uit
19-20 strobe aan uit
21- straight pos
22- solo pos
23- cross pos
24- plaatje 1
25- plaatje 2
26- plaatje 3
27- assym 1
28- assym 2
29- flyout (dak)
30- audience

veel step-dingetje onder chase (live te tappen)

gobo's en kleuren onder 1ste tien werkt nooit snel genoeg...

vaste producties doe je doorgaans niet met een pearl...de tafel is bedoelt voor nieuwe dingen waar je weinig tijd voor hebt...

grtz. Arvid

----------


## ralph

Pearl is wat mij betreft een onderschatte tafel qua gebruik in theater!

Bij avolites waren ze ook een beetje huiverig van mijn stelling dat de theatre modus wel erg lekker werkte[8D]

fade in,fade outs zijn middels een handmatige go erg simpel te geven, lekker overzichtelijk geplaatst ook op de tafel zo tussen je faders en toetsenbordje.

Voor shows waar qua budget geen GMA ligth uitkan val ik graag terug op pearl.

----------


## cornedure

> citaat:bij een chase kan je de snelheid instellen via je wielen. is dus niet in de edit times te doen. Chase fader zal altijd een dimmer blijven



Dank je voor de les "Basiscursus Pearl 2K/2K4", maar dat ken ik onderhand wel. En over de laatste zin kan ik nog een tijdje discussiëren, maar daar gaat het hem niet om. 

Uit het verhaal van djdeluxe heb ik begrepen dat hij een chase maakt bestaande uit 2 stappen:

1. Strobo On
2. Strobo Off (Shutter Open)

en definieert hij de chase stappen als memory mode 2. 

Bij mijn weten is het echter niet mogelijk om een chase te definiëren als memory mode 2, simpelweg omdat memory modes enkel voor memories gelden. Bij een chase kan je enkel de link on-off bepalen. 

De enige mogelijkheid die ik voor ogen heb is dat djdeluxe zijn shutter-kanaal heeft gedefinieerd als HTP. Dan kan het wel weer. 

Maar ik wacht nog op zijn uitleg.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ralph_
> 
> Pearl is wat mij betreft een onderschatte tafel qua gebruik in theater!
> 
> Bij avolites waren ze ook een beetje huiverig van mijn stelling dat de theatre modus wel erg lekker werkte[8D]
> 
> fade in,fade outs zijn middels een handmatige go erg simpel te geven, lekker overzichtelijk geplaatst ook op de tafel zo tussen je faders en toetsenbordje.
> 
> Voor shows waar qua budget geen GMA ligth uitkan val ik graag terug op pearl.



Kun je me eens een bondige uitleg geven van de truckjes die je daarbij gebruikt, of is het echt niet meer als standje -&gt; standje -&gt; standje en doordrukken? 

Ik mis een paar dingen; move on dark, chases tussen de stappen (ok, kan met losse playback faders natuurlijk en is niet heel vaak nodig), heen en weer stappen mocht dat eens nodig zijn (zonder Cut to Live) en nog wat kleine dingetjes... valt daar omheen te werken?

----------


## Juce

Hij bedoelt dat je de tafel ook in theater stack kunt zetten.  Daarbij worden uw laatste 4 playbackfaders: master, fade up, fade down en LTP faders.
Daarbij doorloop je stappen die je vooraf volledig hebt geprogrammeerd.  Met fade up-down, wait, LTP wait en al wat je maar wilt.  Je kan dan gewoon via "go" naar de wolgende stap gaan met de ingestelde tijden, of handmatig via de 4 faders.
Werkt inderdaad wel redelijk makkelijk.
Heb zo ook een theatershow lopen, waarbij ik op de playback faders dan nog extra's heb staan voor speciaaltjes met het conventioneel of de moving heads.

Juce

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Ja dat weet ik dan ook nog wel, ik heb ook een manual gelezen nl. 

Ik vind de mogelijkheden van die stack aardig beperkt. Speciaaltjes op playbacks vind ik onhandig, een theater show moet lopen met cue's en drukken op de "go" knop. Als dat met een Frog kan ga ik op een Pearl niet moeilijk lopen doen. De nieuwe frog software (nog niet uit) bevat zelfs tracking en move-on-dark!

----------


## ruvo

nog een ander vraagje over de pearl...


Is er intresse in een nederlands vertaalde versie van de handleiding.
Er is toestemming gegeven vanuit Avolites om een officiele versie te maken. Deze zal tzt op de site van avolites te downloaden zijn.
(ik weet dat er nog veel vertaald moet worden, dus kan niet zeggen wanneer deze online gezet zal worden!)


groeten,

Ruud

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ruvo_
> 
> nog een ander vraagje over de pearl...
> 
> 
> Is er intresse in een nederlands vertaalde versie van de handleiding.
> Er is toestemming gegeven vanuit Avolites om een officiele versie te maken. Deze zal tzt op de site van avolites te downloaden zijn.
> (ik weet dat er nog veel vertaald moet worden, dus kan niet zeggen wanneer deze online gezet zal worden!)



Snap eigenlijk de bedoeling niet van een Nederlandstalige handleiding voor een desk.
Alle terminologie is nl in het engels. En met een beetje basiskennis van het engels zou je in staat moeten zijn om een manual te kunnen begrijpen.
Engels zal naast Duits nog steeds de technische taal bij uitstek zijn en blijven.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Ik vind de Engelse versie prima voldoen. Het gebruikte Engels is echt niet moeilijk, de meeste omschrijvingen zijn duidelijk zo simpel mogelijk gehouden. Hulde aan de persoon die die handleiding geschreven heeft, want het is allemaal kort en bondig verwoord zonder dat het onduidelijk wordt. Zitten ook wel leuke geintjes in overigens, moeten die dan ook vertaald worden?  :Smile:

----------


## ljmartijnw

Voor mensen (zoals ik) die niet zo goed zijn in handleidingen lezen kan het best een uitkomst zijn om een nederlandse handleiding te hebben. De engelse is zeker goed te behappen, maar ik ga er zeker blij mee zijn.

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Jasper-Lichtbron_
> 
> Ik vind de Engelse versie prima voldoen. Het gebruikte Engels is echt niet moeilijk, de meeste omschrijvingen zijn duidelijk zo simpel mogelijk gehouden. Hulde aan de persoon die die handleiding geschreven heeft, want het is allemaal kort en bondig verwoord zonder dat het onduidelijk wordt. Zitten ook wel leuke geintjes in overigens, moeten die dan ook vertaald worden?



Dat is het voordeel van iemand wiens moedertaal niet het engels is... zal proberen met een simpele bewoording iets duidelijk te maken.
Maar dat kan eveneens soms een probleem zijn, zodat je Jenglish krijgt  :Wink:

----------


## rene.derksen

Als je alleen maar is kijkt naar de nederlandse versie van de LC2412 van behringer, ik snapt er niet veel van. Al die termen worden omgezet in nederlandse termen zoals "looplicht" ipv chase e.d. Dus ik denk dat dat voor elke desk zo geld. Enkel dingen als FAQ en troubleshoot zou wel in nederlands kunnen.

----------


## stekelvarke

Of op z'n minst termen zoals chase, cue, aanduidingen en namen op de tafel engels houden, met eventueel een verklarende woordenlijst.

----------


## ljmartijnw

De termen moeten hetzelfde blijven! anders snap je d'r helemaal nix meer van omdat de structuur van de tafel ook engels is.

----------


## ruvo

natuurlijk blijven de termen in het engels.
je kan geen nieuwe namen gaan geven, dit wordt alleen onoverzichtelijk.
het word ook geen Avolites parel!!!

De orginele handleiding is inderdaad eenvoudig om door te lezen. 
Maar zoals ik denken er meerdere mensen op deze mannier over de pearl;

80% van de mensen die de tafel bezitten en/of bedienen, kennen maar een zeer klein deel van de tafel. Er zijn zoveel meer mogelijkheden. Als je ooit iemand een show ziet tikken of draaien, komen er alleen de standaard dingen uit.
Misschien helpt een nederlandstalige versie om de tafel verder te leren dan alleen standaard gebruik....

zo zal het misschien makkelijker zijn om met visualiser, graphics tablet, unfold, etc te werken...
(je kunt ook een cursus volgen bij fairlight, maar de mensen die niet vaak achter de tafel staan, zullen veel info snel vergeten zijn. Of deze niet meer toepassen.)

laat maar weten of er intresse is!

----------


## ruvo

ik plaats deze vraag trouwens omdat ik denk dat er wel intresse in is.
Ben al geregeld gevraagd naar een nederlandstalige versie. Ik weet ook dat deze vraag al bij fairlight is geweest....

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Purple haze in Woerden heeft ook een nederlandse handleiding geschreven, maar naar eigen zeggen is men deze handleiding kwijt geraakt....

Ook ik hou me aanbevolen voor de handleiding, maar dat zullen er meerdere zijn denk ik zo  :Wink:  Enig idee hoelang het vertalen gaat duren ?

----------


## moderator

halo schreef 



> citaat:misschien een hele domme vraag maar ik zou graag willen weten of het mogelijk is om het standaard rijtje shapes in de shapegenerator van de pearl zit uit te breiden/aan te vullen, ik bedoel heel leuk die color shapes enzo maar die gebruik ik nauwelijks, wil graag meer bewegingen..............kan dat? het gaat op een pearl 200 met 2004 software

----------


## axs

Je kan idd eigen shapes maken op de pearl.
Je moet dan wel op tekstnivo je SG.dat file op je personality disk editen en aanpassen. Gewoon openen in in tekstverwerker en de verschillende attributen aanpassen. Op die manier maak je zelf bv moves of andere effecten.
Het is even zoeken, maar je geraakt er wel uit.
Daarna deze file in utilities openen.

----------


## Wous

Hoi,

Je shapes aanpassen gaat wel maar het is mie wel een gedoe zeg..
De meeste LD's en LJ's gebruiken meestal maar een paar shapes. Circle pan of tilt swingetje en een dim shape en de cmy shapes.. Waarom pas edit je de circle niet zo dat die voor jouw goed is.. Net zo makkelijk.. Als je toch je eigen shapes wilt bouwen moet je ff kijken op de site van Avo..

Mzzlllsss

----------


## cornedure

> citaat:Je shapes aanpassen gaat wel maar het is mie wel een gedoe zeg..
> De meeste LD's en LJ's gebruiken meestal maar een paar shapes. Circle pan of tilt swingetje en een dim shape en de cmy shapes.. Waarom pas edit je de circle niet zo dat die voor jouw goed is.. Net zo makkelijk.. Als je toch je eigen shapes wilt bouwen moet je ff kijken op de site van Avo..



Zelf heb ik mijn shape file volledig veranderd, want ik heb geen boodschap aan 3 verschillende shapes voor een cirkel. Daarenboven wordt de shape file in omgekeerde volgorde geladen op de Azure, waardoor  de shapes van achter naar voren worden geladen. 

Ik heb veel liever een attribuut-gerelateerde indeling, waarbij ik 5 tot 12 patterns gebruik voor elk attribuut (al naargelang de gebruikbaarheid van een bepaalde pattern voor een bepaald attribuut). De patterns zijn vooraf al gedefinieerd in het eerste gedeelte van de shape file, maar je kunt er zelf nog aan toevoegen als je dat wil. Deze gebruikte patterns zijn Saw, Sinus, Pulse Up, Pulse Down, Step Up, Step Down, Flick Up, Flick Down, en een paar randoms. 

De shapes hebben allemaal dezelfde grootte, snelheid en spread. Voor de indeling van de shapes maak je best blokken van 5 shapes na mekaar. Wil je een spatie tussen laten, las dan gewoone een lege shape in. 

Mijn indeling is als volgt: eerst de 2D-bewegingen (circle, square, diamond, spiral en random), dan de Pan shapes, de Tilt shapes, de dimmer shapes, focus shapes, iris shapes, color shapes, CMY shapes, gobo shapes, prism shapes. 

Indien iemand interesse heeft voor mijn shape file, dan zet ik hem wel even op het net. Vermeld vooraf wel welke je nodig hebt (Pearl + Sapphire) of (Azure).

----------


## snoei

Die shape file wil ik wel eens zien cornedure. Het betreft een pearl. 

Alvast bedankt voor de moeite.

----------


## cornedure

De files staan op het web:

Voor de Pearl/Sapphire: 

http://users.telenet.be/boulezlaan/sg_dat_file/pearl/

Voor de Azure:

http://users.telenet.be/boulezlaan/sg_dat_file/azure/

Laat me iets weten.

----------


## ljmartijnw

moet je die ook op een bepaalde manier laden?

----------


## cornedure

> citaat:moet je die ook op een bepaalde manier laden?



De shape file laad je zo: 

1. Kopieer de file SG.DAT naar een diskette onder de root (dus niet in een submap). 
2. Draai de sleutel van de Pearl naar SYSTEM
3. Steek de diskette in de Pearl
4. Druk op SOFTBUTTON G [Utilities]
5. Druk op SOFTBUTTON E [Load Shape File]
6. Druk op ENTER

Voila.

Ik heb trouwens nog een foutje ontdekt in de file. Gelieve dus de laatste versie te gebruiken.

----------


## Johannez

Mijn PF lijst:

1-10 kleuren
11-20 gobo's + Prisma fast+slow+off
21-23 Shutter
24-30 Posities
Vanaf 31 heb ik nog zo'n 30 palletes nummeriek. denk aan: extra kleuren, iris, frost, zoom, gobo+colorspin, extra posities enz.

ook gebruik ik een aantal "dump" palletes om chases mee te maken.

----------


## ljmartijnw

thanx ga het strax eens ff proberen

----------


## ljmartijnw

Weet iemand waar je de originele shape files van de pearl kan vinden?

----------


## ralph

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Jasper-Lichtbron_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door ralph_
> ...



sorry gemist...

Bij een showtje werk ik inderdaad alleen maar met van te voren bedachte stappen.
Die geef je in in een chase, je geeft je fade in-out tijden netjes in, speciaaltjes neem ik ook op, en voor de zekerheid ook onder een presertje. Kan je altijd ff handmatig toevoegen.

Ik snap de rest van je vragen niet zo goed, volgens mij weet je alles wat je moet weten, of ik lees ergens finaal overheen.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Ok duidelijk, maar ipv een theaterstack gebruik je dus een chase als ik je goed begrijp? 

De rest van de vragen gaat over features die een Pearl volgens mij niet bezit:
- move on dark: fixtures die uit zijn alvast naar de volgende cue bewegen zodat de LTP fade niet nodig is
- chases tussen de stappen: als je alles definieert als stap van een chase kun je daarin geen losse chases meer opnemen neem ik aan, dat wordt dan een losse playback. Wanneer je in een scene bijvoorbeeld een kleurenchase nodig hebt...
- heen en weer stappen: vanaf scene 5 naar scene 3 terugstappen... 

De manier waarop ik shows programmeerde op de Frog was als volgt (in het geval van een bandje):
- ieder nummer een aantal scene's (refrein-couplet-solo's) 
- bij de nummers waarbij dat gewenst is een chase ipv. een scene 
- alle scene's netjes een naam geven
- aangezien de setlijst altijd anders is m.b.v. het numerieke toetsenbord naar de juiste scene stappen en starten
- na het nummer de memoryfader weer dicht en het volgende nummer opzoeken

Wat is de makkelijkste manier om van te voren geprogrammeerde nummers op een Pearl terug te vinden en af te spelen? Excuses als ik niet helemaal helder ben, lastig uitleggen als je een geheel andere manier van programmeren gewend bent.

----------


## Den Berte

misschien een stom vraagje maar wat zijn q-pallets en werken. 
moet binnen kort met een 2004 op stap en ik heb enkel ervaring op de 2000

----------


## Wouter Verlinden

Hey,


hoe zetten jullie de Avolites Pearl naar je hand?


Ik werk zelf als volgt....

Een show met een 8-tal moving head washes, een 8-tal moving head spots, een hoop parren op het podium, een hoop parren op de dansvloer, een deel barverlichting, een setje sunstrips en een aantal decoratielichten (lees led-fixtures)....

Momenteel doe ik dit als volgt:
- Submaster 1-2: Chasers en scenes op parren podium
- Submaster 3-4: Chasers en scenes op parren dansvloer
- Submaster 5-6: Chasers en scenes op sunstrips
- Submaster 7: Barverlichting
- Submaster 8-9: Decoratielichten (chases op led-fixtures)
- Submaster 10-12: Scenes, chasers en shapes op moving-washes
- Submaster 13-15: Scenes, chasers en shapes op moving-spots

Daarboven gebruik ik nog de Pearl in takeover mode, zodat ik on the fly dingen kan gaan aanpassen.... meestal door gebruik te maken van de preset/focus buttons onder de kanaalfaders....


Hebben jullie een andere manier van werken? Combineren jullie meerdere soorten lichten onze één submaster? Of werken jullie ook al "plakkend" zoals ik?


Greetz,

W

----------


## Wouter Verlinden

En hoe delen jullie je submasters is?

Per fixture-type een aantal submasters?

Of Gewoon per submaster een complete chase / scene over zowel spots, washes als pars..?


Greetz,

W

----------

